# England v NZ on TV?



## England-Rugby (Nov 2, 2010)

Can anyone advise if England v New Zealand Rugby on Saturday is on TV / in recommended sports bars?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is bound to be. I would expect it'll be on in most, if not all bars - provided it doesn't clash with the football. Just call & check first.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

The bar at Chelsea Ramada (by MOE) played the NZ vs Aus games during footbal.. they play a heap of different games on their different tvs at once... 


Should I start gloating now or wait until the win in confimed?  
:clap2:


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

It's on Show Sports 2 at 18.30 Dubai time.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mon the All Blacks


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Mon? 

I judge by your avatar you will be supporting the winning team then?!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> Mon?
> 
> I judge by your avatar you will be supporting the winning team then?!


It's the Scottish version of Come On. 

I will indeed, my other half is a Kiwi so will be supporting the All Blacks as always.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Lol, if I had said that out loud I could have got it! 

 

Hopefully they bring a similar perforamnce to the tri-nations to the table!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> Lol, if I had said that out loud I could have got it!
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they bring a similar perforamnce to the tri-nations to the table!




Richie will lead the boys to victory with Dan Carter the main man as usual.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> Richie will lead the boys to victory with Dan Carter the main man as usual.


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

It will definitely be on in Nezasaussie in the Al Manzil (Downtown) since it is predominantly a rugby bar. Good atmosphere as a rule.


----------

